# What was the scariest video game you've ever played?



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't see this thread so I started one just to see what everyone's choice was. 

Mines would be Fatal Frame II


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't do horror, get waay too spooked lmfaoo. Played through resident evil 4 when I was younger and could only play w/ the volume at zero ahah


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

SuicideKing said:


> Can't do horror, get waay too spooked lmfaoo. Played through resident evil 4 when I was younger and could only play w/ the volume at zero ahah


I'll give you that one because it did have ALOT of jump scares lol


----------



## mrzpete (Aug 12, 2017)

Any VR horror games, spooky stuff.


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

lostx00xsoul said:


> I'll give you that one because it did have ALOT of jump scares lol


Still kinda sad considering it's easily one of the less scarier resident evils :')


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Amnesia The Dark Descent


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

real life for **** sapiens


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

SuicideKing said:


> Still kinda sad considering it's easily one of the less scarier resident evils :')


Haha that is true, the original and the latest have been the scariest titles of that series.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

KurdishFella said:


> Amnesia The Dark Descent


Um yea I don't think even I could've played that. Was it extremely terrifying?


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

lostx00xsoul said:


> Haha that is true, the original and the latest have been the scariest titles of that series.


Agreed. Tried to play the first one like three times as a youngin but gave up after the first zombie encounter each time lmao. No way I could play the newest one even now haha


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I couldn't make it very far through Outlast before uninstalling it.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Neal said:


> I couldn't make it very far through Outlast before uninstalling it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I dont play horror games, but that was the less scaries game i ever played


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Silent Hill 2, 3 and 4 were all equally intense in my opinion. I'm not really too bad with scary games and tend not to play simple jump scare stuff.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

CloudChaser said:


> Silent Hill 2, 3 and 4 were all equally intense in my opinion. I'm not really too bad with scary games and tend not to play simple jump scare stuff.


Silent Hill 3 was a close 2nd for me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I remember playing Devil May Cry at night when I was younger used to give me the creeps.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Stalker: call of prypiat* with the Misery mod or Call of Misery mod for Call of Chernobyl.

Extremely difficult mods to already kind of hard games. You start in the world with nothing basically and everyone and everything is hard as hell and all the merchants are trying to rip you off. The stalker games are already very scary and atmospheric, but add death to most encounters and it becomes in a league of it's own. Great once you get the hang of it though.

As for actual horror games, I always found *Clive Barker's Undying*, *Nosferatu: Wrath of Malachi* and *System Shock 2* atmospheric and creepy

There's also a few *Half-Life 1&2* mods(like cry of fear) that do a good job.

*Dust* for *Fallout: New Vegas*.

Not a particularly scary mod, but it's bleak and makes you feel like you have no future here. Just scavenging and finding resources to survive while you fight off cannibals and everything else that is trying to eat you with 6 bullets left on your makeshift gun and a machete as a back up.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A lot of horror games have scared me but I think the ones I've enjoyed the best were Amnesia The Dark Descent and Alien Isolation. I've only played a handful of scary games and there are others I would love to play. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> Amnesia The Dark Descent


mmhm lol. its the only game i hard quit. I've become less able to play horror games haha. I spent all of my energy getting through the first Outlast (which is a close second)

But in Amnesia, I was in an area where I didnt know where I was going, it was dark, there were those creature dudes all around but i didnt know where, my lamps were running out..i couldnt do it lol


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> I dont play horror games, but that was the less scaries game i ever played


Really? I thought it was horrifying that you can't defend yourself and all you could do was run and hide. I mean, give me a gun or even a flashlight at least.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Neal said:


> Really? I thought it was horrifying that you can't defend yourself and all you could do was run and hide. I mean, give me a gun or even a flashlight at least.


I thought it was because of the graphics, it looked cartoony, soo it didnt scare me


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh Amnesia lol. Love it tho. But ****ing terrifying.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Evil Within. The limited amount of bullets and hard to kill enemies/bosses made it scarier. Not sure if I want to play the sequel. And also Alan Wake and the first Dead Space.


----------



## Iberian (Aug 12, 2016)

Any game of the Fatal Frame series.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

I like scary games. Because you're not in any actual danger, so the fear in a game is actually kind of fun. It's kind of the same thing as going on a roller coaster. I like to play Evilgeddon Spooky Max on http://www.friv1000games.org/ . The game is simple and really spooky if to play in the dark.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't really play horror games so... maybe Wolfenstein 3d when I was a kid


----------



## QuietLabrador19 (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't play horror games, but a lot of the enemies in the Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time and Wind waker used to scare me as a kid. Wind Waker had the redeads with really horrible screams, those giant armos knights that activated when you came close to them and you had to throw a bomb at them to kill them and the floormasters who would grab you and drag you into pits. Ocarina of time had redeads too but the worst were the wallmasters, those giant hands who grab you from the ceiling, those terrified me when I was a kid and to this day when I play ocarina of time I get a bit scared whenever I have to go into an area with them and try to deal with them as fast as possible.


----------



## Stormlight (Mar 24, 2017)

Darkwood is a recent release that's pretty unique and scary.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 ****ed me up as a kid. That's when I realized horror and subtly belong together. Just nonstop dread of what's to come.

Amnesia was definitely hard to get through too, but didn't have the same impact.

Then there's what PT could have been...don't care how long it's been still weep for what we'll never get to experience. I know it's inspired a lot of horror indie games since but I haven't tried them. I'm sure some are pretty good (but not quite as exciting as something that involves Junji Ito).


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Any of the horror vr games for gear vr. Mostly jump scares but man immersive vr games scare the crap out of me. And I'm not scared easy either.
Even the intro to drop dead is kinda scary. When the doctor is up in your face talking creepy

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

Pacman.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't really know about the newer games but for me, in the era in which I played, it was *DOOM 3.* :yes

It was the darkest FPS of the time (brightness). People complained it was too dark. They gave you a little flashlight you had to switch to in order to see in dark rooms. It was not attached to your gun. You had to switch (unless you had the duck tape mod). While not practical, it only added to the fear factor. Not to mention the zombies could pop out from anywhere. The graphics were cutting edge in PC gaming at the time in 2004. Still looks awesome today. Can't believe it came out 13 years ago  I look at screenshots of DOOM 3 and the newest games don't even look THAT much better than D3 on ultra settings.  weird huh? Guess they just add all these glowy shiny effects these days. Miss the old daays of gaming.

Yeah, DOOM 3 for me, hands down.

On a side note, I love any game by id Software. DOOM, Quake 3 Arena, Return to Castle Wolfenstein -- Far too many clones of these iconic titles these days.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

doom 3 the regular version where u couldnt have the flashlight out and ur gun at the same time


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Gaming is a genre that is sadly deficient in horror. It shouldn't be, but you keep seeing the same old tropes - jumpscares, pitch-black environments, zombies, skinless humanoid monsters, cannibalism, child endangerment. It's like every game goes for the cheap shots because that's how you get youtubers to scream and make funny faces for their 12-year-old audience. Seriously, I tried to watch Markiplier and I couldn't stand it. He acted like was drunk or high and grimaced at every little thing as if he hadn't played every **** tryhard horror game under the sun already, nor seen the same awful techniques used over and over. What a sham. 

Anyway, scariest game I played was The White Chamber. It does the Alien-style sci-fi horror atmosphere well rather than just relying on gore. Interestingly, some elements there were copied by the much-celebrated Silent Hills PT years later. Slow build-up of tension within the same environment? Check. Giant rapidly-spinning eyeball? Check. Clearly gore-filled fridge hanging from the ceiling? Check. I was surprised at how specific those things were. Oh, and mangled rapidly-twiching body from Jacob's Ladder, because there's nothing new under the sun. Except for original ideas in a modern horror game, of course. This is one genre where I can comfortably say games have nothing on movies, and that shouldn't be.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

I can never last long in horror games, I found Alien Isolation scary and only managed about a couple of hours of it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Resident Evil. 
It gave me a nightmare when I was young. I called myself trying to play it {So it could scare me} as I got order. Man I shouldn't had done that. A zombie busted through a store window: ( I was so startled. LOL. Every corner I turned I was so scared. I manage to get to the house but after that I ended the game. I threw the game in the trash. 

I can't play that game. It scares me. LOL.


----------



## Clink (Sep 27, 2017)

Outlast & Dreadhalls


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd say Alien Isolation, even though I beat the game it was a very scary experience, especially with ear buds on in the dark. I love the game a lot.


----------



## Promised wings (Sep 26, 2017)

Rugrats on the ps1. That ghost mission.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

lostx00xsoul said:


> Fatal Frame II


i loooove fatal frame but so far the 1st and 3rd scared me most


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

mmm maybe it was Resident Evil 3 or 1 maybe..
not much of fan of horror games


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

feels said:


> Silent Hill 2 ****ed me up as a kid. That's when I realized horror and subtly belong together. Just nonstop dread of what's to come.


I completely agree. It was so terrifying to me as well that I never played it alone. I always made my sister come and watch me play lol. Silent Hill 3 was even more horrifying. I ended up not even finishing it completely.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

A Void Ant said:


> Don't really know about the newer games but for me, in the era in which I played, it was *DOOM 3.* :yes
> 
> It was the darkest FPS of the time (brightness). People complained it was too dark. They gave you a little flashlight you had to switch to in order to see in dark rooms. It was not attached to your gun. You had to switch (unless you had the duck tape mod). While not practical, it only added to the fear factor. Not to mention the zombies could pop out from anywhere. The graphics were cutting edge in PC gaming at the time in 2004. Still looks awesome today. Can't believe it came out 13 years ago  I look at screenshots of DOOM 3 and the newest games don't even look THAT much better than D3 on ultra settings.  weird huh? Guess they just add all these glowy shiny effects these days. Miss the old daays of gaming.
> 
> ...


yea I would say this too, people complained that it wasn't a proper doom game because it went too far towards the survival horror genre, while I agree that doom is probably best at just being doom (that is partly why the latest one is so good because its so unashamedly 'doom') there was something to like about d3 being the way it was, it was pretty atmospheric and the lighting/engine was impressive both from a technical perspective and for setting mood. it worked at being creepy and scary, scared the crap out of me at times. people say the original doom is one of the best early scary games and yea I can see that but it never creeped me out quite how 3 did.

I would also like to throw in the OG resident evil game. as I hadn't played anything quite like it back in 96, those sorts of experiences are the best, when you haven't read any reviews or spoilers or anything about it, you just hear a rumour about it, see the box art and age restriction then you are experiencing it and trying to work out what its all about and what will happen next.


----------



## Deonidas (Jun 19, 2017)

I play through horror games with ease, they done nothing to me and I played them since a kid. I use to fly through all resident evil and silent hill games like they were nothing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

unemployment simulator said:


> I would also like to throw in the OG resident evil game. as I hadn't played anything quite like it back in 96, those sorts of experiences are the best, when you haven't read any reviews or spoilers or anything about it, you just hear a rumour about it, see the box art and age restriction then you are experiencing it and trying to work out what its all about and what will happen next.


I remember picking this game up when it came out with my brand new Playstation. And since it was my first time with a Playstation, I didn't even know you needed a memory card to save lol. So I spent a few days playing literally a roguelike permadeath version of RE, until my brother was kind enough to go pick a card for me.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

The first horror game I ever played was Resident Evil, the very first one. That game always gave me the creeps. I'm planning on playing more horror games in the future.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I remember picking this game up when it came out with my brand new Playstation. And since it was my first time with a Playstation, I didn't even know you needed a memory card to save lol. So I spent a few days playing literally a roguelike permadeath version of RE, until my brother was kind enough to go pick a card for me.


haha, yea I have heard stories of people playing rpgs on a brand new ps1 the same way, they had to just leave their ps1 on permanently before they got a card.


----------



## Toasty Bean (Oct 9, 2017)

Outlast, noped out of that game so fast


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> The first horror game I ever played was Resident Evil, the very first one. That game always gave me the creeps. I'm planning on playing more horror games in the future.


Capcom is slowly remastering them lately. RE1 and RE0 are remastered and I think they're working on RE2 right now. Can't wait for that one since it's my favorite Resident Evil game by far.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Played Outlast 2 when it came out. It wasn't too scary just very stressful. Which is funny because I had played Alien Isolation before and that game didn't phase me.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I remember playing the very first Resident Evil on the PS1 with friends when it was first released, so I think I would have only been about 10 or so at that time and I recall being very creeped out by that game, especially by the music. Back then that game seemed so revoluntionary and unlike anything I'd ever seen or played before as there weren't really any decent survival horror games prior to that, none that I'd came across anyway. I always remember that scene when you encountered the first zombie after the dining room and it slowly turned around to look at you, that used to scare the **** out of me as a kid.


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I think the scariest game I've played is either Silent Hill 3 or 4.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

boxerfangg1 said:


> I think the scariest game I've played is either Silent Hill 3 or 4.


I never played 4 but for me 3 is a strong contender. There's no way I could've put up with what Heather had to endure. I was glad to see that it sorta got a film adaptation via Silent Hill: Revelation 3D.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Toasty Bean said:


> Outlast, noped out of that game so fast


I eventually managed to get through Outlast but it took some effort. Cracking game & atmosphere with plenty of decent jump-scares too. Am still on WhistleBlower and Outlast 2 though


----------

